# Caffeine & Co, Manchester



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Situated in Spinningfields, this uber cool place opened in November. Serves Square Mile and Origins coffee plus excellent freshly prepared food, Had a sourdough humus and salad sandwich that was superb. Caffeine and Co have an EK43 alongside their Robur-e. The EK is big - bigger than the Robur and that's big!! Expertly prepared flat white. Highly recommended - give it a go. Thanks Olly for letting me get up close and personal with the EK.


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

Went to seek out this place when staying (in a hotel just around the corner) a couple of weeks ago.

It is now called 'Handlebar'.

Chatting to the manager it seems that they have been under new ownership for a couple of months now, hence the name change. Same staff and manager and equipment but they are now using beans from Ancoats Coffee just across town. My Americano was excellent.

They are no longer totally vegetarian on the food front. They had locally made salads, quiche, sandwiches (really homemade looking) and cakes etc. I had a brownie which was also excellent.

Very laid back and chilled environment.


----------



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters (Feb 23, 2016)

Good to hear there sourcing there coffee local will check it out next time I'm in Manchester


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

SmithStCoffeeRoasters said:


> Good to hear there sourcing there coffee local will check it out next time I'm in Manchester


They're***

Their***


----------



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters (Feb 23, 2016)

Bet you get all the girls with your grammar jokes


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Maybe, eats shoots and leaves even.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Punctuation - the difference between knowing your $#!T and knowing you're $#!T.


----------



## joltuk (Oct 27, 2016)

It's a nice cafe, I think it had more about it before the rebrand though.

North Tea Power is still my go to place for coffee in Manchester, although there are several good options now.


----------

